# Reliable Handyman/Painter/Tiler Available Jhb/Pta



## YeOldeOke (12/8/18)

We have been using the services of a young (30's) man for all kinds of jobs for a few years now. He is a really pleasant, honest and energetic guy trying to support his young family but unable to find full time employment.

I cannot really help him in any substantial way except maybe try and find him some work.

If you need stuff done around the house, or know of someone that does, he can help with most things. He lives in Centurion area and is willing to accept work in Jhb/Pta.

He does a decent job on all the things we have used him for - tiling, painting, plumbing, general repairs, mounting TV's, pulling cables, fixing roof tiles etc, etc, etc.

Please drop me a PM if you are interested in any way. I can recommend him.

Reactions: Like 3


----------

